# Reno 911



## RigaMortus (Jul 22, 2004)

For those that don't know, there is a TV show (American TV show) on Comedy Central called "Reno 911" which is basically a spoof of the show "Cops".

I am personally not a big fan, but a friend of mine saw an episode recently where the cops in "Reno 911" got a disturbance call.  When they showed up, there were a bunch of kids playing D&D, dressed up in character.  I was wondering if anyone else saw this episode?  And maybe knows where I can find a transcript of it, or possibly download it (Kazaa perhaps)?


----------



## Henry (Jul 22, 2004)

Moved to Off-topic. I would put it in TV & Movies, but it seems more about the D&D parody than the show.

----------------

Yep, I saw it the other night - loved it! Patton Oswalt was the lead in it, and he was great.


----------



## JPL (Jul 22, 2004)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> For those that don't know, there is a TV show (American TV show) on Comedy Central called "Reno 911" which is basically a spoof of the show "Cops".
> 
> I am personally not a big fan, but a friend of mine saw an episode recently where the cops in "Reno 911" got a disturbance call.  When they showed up, there were a bunch of kids playing D&D, dressed up in character.  I was wondering if anyone else saw this episode?  And maybe knows where I can find a transcript of it, or possibly download it (Kazaa perhaps)?




They made a repeat appearance last night and were asked to sign the mustache petition.

Man, I love the mustache petition.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 22, 2004)

As discussion of a D&D parody, doesn't it belong in General Discussion, not Off-Topic?

Anyway, it was really funny.  As some LARPers are sitting around a table out doors, one of them (in some chain mail sort of get-up) approaches the officers.  He's ranting about the other people not playing correctly, and arguing with the officers about the other players ("they would say that because they're evil").  Somehow the officers get a hold of this axe with blood on it.  The officers are trying to ask him if he hit someone with the axe, and the guy won't shut up about his character.  He starts blathering on about how he's immune to edged weapons, "Wizards Prismatic Spray," etc. and Deputy Williams says, "Are you immune to pepper spray?" and blasts him in the face.


----------



## Drifter Bob (Jul 22, 2004)

It was funny, they didnt look like kids though, actually middle aged.  The DM had hacked one of the players in the head with an axe (?) for trying to cast a spell at a higher level than his character.  Personally, I'd just let him try the spell and give him a good chance for it to backfire...  

DB


----------



## mikedidthis (Jul 22, 2004)

I saw that episode a couple of weeks ago. Made me chuckle. I particularly liked it when, as they were carting him off, one of the cops says something like, "Call dispatch and tell 'em to have a cell ready for a demi-god."

I think the guy was played by one of the comics that appears regularly on Best Week Ever. I think he also plays the guy who writes "The Crimson Chin" on Fairly Odd Parents. (Hey, I've got three kids so I watch a lotta cable.)


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 22, 2004)

Ugh.  I dislike this show immensely.  I'm fairly sure it'll be cancelled after no more than two seasons, like that god-awful _Strip Mall_ that was on a while back.

Sounds like a funny episode though.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 22, 2004)

What?!  You're crazy.  My wife and I love Reno 911.  It's really, really funny.  My wife (and she's a pretty tough critic) just gets the biggest laughs out of this show.


----------



## LeapingShark (Jul 22, 2004)

I like the show alot, but I also liked the show Cops, so go figure.

I haven't seen this episode.  There have only been a few so far (for this second season), so I wonder which one I missed.   

(My vote would have been to put this thread in the TV/movie forum, where it truly belongs    )


----------



## Asmor (Jul 23, 2004)

I thought season 1 of reno 911 was kinda bleh. Season 2's pretty good, though. And Strip Mall was a frigging awesome show.  They cancel all their good shows, Strip Mall, Strangers with Candy, Upright Citizen's Brigade, That's My Bush...

And I can't believe noone's mentioned the Nubians part. To sort of paraphrase;

Geek: See? This is why I don't like you guys playing Nubians! *too officers, both of whom are black* Umm, not that there's anything wrong with you. I mean, the spell resistance and the dark vision, you're just evil.

Something like that. It was good.


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2004)

I caught parts of a couple of episodes and found it to be fairly funny.  They certainly find a lot of ways to portray misfits on the show, both as part of the force and as their victi... potential collars.  The Homeland Security trainers who come to give the team seminars and turn out (after they've left) to be scam artists on the Most Wanted Lists and who made off with all of their computers and equipment cracked me up.



_Since this is about pseudo-law enforcement, shouldn't it go in the Moderators' Forum...?_


----------



## ElvishBard (Jul 23, 2004)

*Reno 911 rocks*

I saw that episode too, the guy was in chainmail with an axe  saying he was a wizard, must be multiclassed barb to attack friend like that lol.    I say strangers with candy today on comedt central, probably an old episode though.


----------



## Tewligan (Jul 23, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> I thought season 1 of reno 911 was kinda bleh. Season 2's pretty good, though. And Strip Mall was a frigging awesome show.  They cancel all their good shows, Strip Mall, Strangers with Candy, Upright Citizen's Brigade, That's My Bush...



You probably already know this, but season 1 of UCB is on DVD, as are seasons 1 and 2 of Strangers With Candy.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 23, 2004)

BTW, the DM in those two episodes was none other than stand-up comic Patton Oswalt (He's also on that King of Queens show, but don't let that fool you, he's awesome). Guy's fricking hysterical, and a D&D player to boot. 

  He's definitely on my celebrity D&D dream team, along with Chris Hardwick and Wil Wheaton.  That'd be one funny game.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 23, 2004)

Crap, I have missed both appearances, though I did see the mustache petition bits, unfortunately I was watching 2 shows at once and must have flipped when the DnD people showed up.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 23, 2004)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> You probably already know this, but season 1 of UCB is on DVD, as are seasons 1 and 2 of Strangers With Candy.




Not only are they out on DVD, but are all in my collection. Have been for several months. ^_^


----------



## Asmor (Jul 23, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> BTW, the DM in those two episodes was none other than stand-up comic Patton Oswalt (He's also on that King of Queens show, but don't let that fool you, he's awesome).  Guy's fricking hysterical, and a D&D player to boot.
> 
> He's definitely on my celebrity D&D dream team, along with Chris Hardwicke and Wil Wheaton.  That'd be one funny game.




No Vin Diesel?


----------



## Dimwhit (Jul 23, 2004)

It's a great episode. I have a quicktime file of that scene sitting right on my desktop (showed it to my gaming group). But it's a 7MB files, so i can't upload it here or anything...


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 24, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> No Vin Diesel?



  No Vin Diesel.  Hey, we got standards around here.  

  But the real reason: in case a rule argument gets violent, I'm pretty sure I could stomp Oswalt, Hardwick and Wheaton *at the same time *if need be.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 24, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> No Vin Diesel.  Hey, we got standards around here.
> 
> But the real reason: in case a rule argument gets violent, I'm pretty sure I could stomp Oswalt, Hardwick and Wheaton *at the same time *if need be.




Well, there's two simple solutions... Take Vin's side, or have a bright flashlight handy to blind him in case of argument.


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 24, 2004)

Reno 911 is one of the shows we all talk about at work -- and since I work at a District Attorney's office, all us lawyers and cops really, really dig the twisted humor.  If you only knew how close some of the situations they portray on the show remind us of actual cases we've seen...

Although I haven't had a case cross my desk yet that involved D&D-related axe-to-the-head violence, I can always hope.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 24, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Well, there's two simple solutions... Take Vin's side, or have a bright flashlight handy to blind him in case of argument.



 Or a shiny object for him to play with.  Or maybe a nice yummy banana?


----------



## Asmor (Jul 25, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Or a shiny object for him to play with.  Or maybe a nice yummy banana?




You know, I've never really got the impression from him that he was especially stupid, simple-minded or ape-like. If anything, he seems rather intelligent.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 25, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> You know, I've never really got the impression from him that he was especially stupid, simple-minded or ape-like. If anything, he seems rather intelligent.



 Hey, Koko the gorilla can do sign language.  

 Koko can't act her way out of a wet paper bag either.  Maybe they're distant cousins?


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 25, 2004)

Perhaps, TR.  But then again, Koko is dead and doesn't have a multi-million-dollar movie career, now does she?   

If there is any one actor/actress who cannot act, it is Ben Affleck.  He doesn't act at all, he simply goes about being his arrogant, concieted self with a quirk or two to make the characters seem different.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 25, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Not only are they out on DVD, but are all in my collection. Have been for several months. ^_^



 OK, I've got both seasons of SWC (and can't wait for Season 3 and the movie).

Should I get UCB?  I only saw it once and I did like it.  But is it consistently good enough to own on DVD?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 25, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If there is any one actor/actress who cannot act, it is Ben Affleck.  He doesn't act at all, he simply goes about being his arrogant, concieted self with a quirk or two to make the characters seem different.



Dude, you know Ben Affleck? Wow.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 25, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, I've got both seasons of SWC (and can't wait for Season 3 and the movie).
> 
> Should I get UCB?  I only saw it once and I did like it.  But is it consistently good enough to own on DVD?




Yes. Absolutely, unequivocally yes.


----------



## LeapingShark (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw the scene at the end of an episode where there's a garage with goofy D&D gamers around a table, and they ask if they can write their characters' signatures.  Is this the same episode?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 26, 2004)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> I saw the scene at the end of an episode where there's a garage with goofy D&D gamers around a table, and they ask if they can write their characters' signatures.  Is this the same episode?



 That's their second appearance.


----------



## Shallown (Jul 26, 2004)

What Impresses me most is Reno 911 is an improv show. They have a basic outline of a script but most of it is completelly off the cuff. Gives it that tinge of real absurdity that really makes it funny to me.

later


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 28, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Yes. Absolutely, unequivocally yes.



 OK, that's good enough for me.  I just had a birthday, so I'll have to wait a bit, but I'll pick up UCB later this summer.

I used to think the name was "Uptight Citizen's Brigade" not "Upright...."  Not sure which name is funnier, though.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 28, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, that's good enough for me.  I just had a birthday, so I'll have to wait a bit, but I'll pick up UCB later this summer.
> 
> I used to think the name was "Uptight Citizen's Brigade" not "Upright...."  Not sure which name is funnier, though.




Well, the whole point of the show is them trying to shake up the status quo and disturb the norms, so I don't really think uptight fits.


----------

